

What is a good free anti-virus software? - rokhayakebe


======
nreece
AVG is the most popular: <http://free.grisoft.com/>

But I use Avira AntiVir: <http://www.free-av.com/>

Also try ClamWin: <http://www.clamwin.com/>

------
prakash
avg from grisoft

~~~
rokhayakebe
thank you. I just dont want to pay $100 for it. I will try them.

